# posè-je / dussé-je / le lui eussè-je (inversion de "je" et accentuationdu verbe)



## M.Bruit

¡ Hola todos !

Quizás ya es un poco tarde para contestar, pero el mensaje de Cintia&Martine merece la _discusión_.



> Eh bien, pourquoi posè-je cette question?


Si, cerrando los ojos, me suena bien, no encuentro ninguna regla que corresponde a esta escritura.
Para la pregunta de psycoangel (interrogativa a la primara persona con _poser_), veo sólo dos alternativas que me parecen correctas:

"pourquoi je pose la question ?"
(verbo al presente, sin inversión de posición, dado la dificultad de decir "pose-je")
"pourquoi posai(s)-je la question ?"
(verbo al pasado, tan el imperfecto (_posais_) como perfecto (_posai_) me parecen correctos, según la _duración _que quiere asociarse a la petición)
La inversión cambia la pronunciación de la combinación "_ai_" de [é] a [è] (lo que explica que "posè-je" suena bien).
No obstante ¿ igual existe una regla que explica la tilde de "_posè-je_" ?

****
Hilo editado y modificado por división del hilo
Martine (Mod...)
Hasta pronto.

M.Bruit

Nota : Si estoy de acuerdo con la prohibición del lenguaje SMS, _"qqun_" o "_qqn_" me parecen bien anterior a los SMS.
Como _"qqch"_ (_quelque chose_) es una abreviación muy usual en los diccionarios (sobre todos de traducción). Se utiliza hasta en _WordReference_, como en la traducción FR->ES de _louer_ (quería poner el enlace, pero el sistema impide a los nuevo :-( ).


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
Mi parecer :
"posè-je" es correcto gramaticalmente, se escribe, pero no se dice corrientemente .

Mensaje editado y modificado por división de hilo
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## chics

josepbadalona said:


> Hola,
> Mi parecer :
> "posè-je" es correcto gramaticalmente, se escribe, pero no se dice corrientemente .


 
¿Por qué? ¿Que tiempo verbal es? ¿Es un imparfait? 

Yo lo habría puesto como el original : _pourquoi pose-je cette question?_

¿Por qué está mal? ¿Es por cacofonía?


----------



## A.R.Miranda

Hola,

Creo recordar que en el Becherelle venía comentado como una regla que en la inversión de las interrogativas de la primera persona en los verbos del primer grupo debía ponerse acento grave: pensè-je. Ahora bien, la razón concreta se me escapa.

saludos,

Álvaro


----------



## azer

bonjour,
personnellement, je n'ai jamais vu "posè-je". Mais ce n'est certainement pas un imparfait car alors ce serait: posais-je...?
J'ai l'impression qu'au passé simple, ce serait: posai-je...?
Au présent, mieux vaut dire: est-ce que je pose..?


----------



## josepbadalona

c'est un présent !!!!


trouvé dans wiktionnaire:
_Dans les formes verbales interrogatives, le pronom de conjugaison suit le verbe et s’y joint par un trait d’union […] Si la terminaison de la 1e personne du singulier est *e*, ce *e* est remplacé par *é* […] ou par un *è*. *Pensé-je* ? (prononcé *è*) *Pensè-je* ?_ — (_Guide de grammaire française_, Christian Cherdon, De Boeck Education, 2006)


----------



## chics

¡¡¡¡Qué buena eres josepilla!!!!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## M.Bruit

Bonsoir/Buenas Noches

Merci pour vos réponses, très instructives.
Maintenant je n'hésiterai plus à parler au présent quand je dirai "posè-je".

Muchas gracias y hasta la próxima.

M.Bruit


----------



## josepbadalona

http://jdepetris.free.fr/Livres/voyage3/cahier28.html

dans ce texte, on trouve, entre autres : expliqué-je, indiqué-je ....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



M.Bruit said:


> Bonsoir/Buenas Noches
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses, très instructives.
> Maintenant je n'hésiterai plus à parler au présent quand je dirai "posè-je".
> 
> Muchas gracias y hasta la próxima.
> 
> M.Bruit


Désolée mais je continuerais à hésiter à l´employer à l´oral .
À part quelques verbes de la troisième conjugaison (_pouvoir_, _savoir_, et encore, seulement dans les formes interrogatives: qu´y puis-je/ que sais-je; il y a _aller_ aussi) l´inversion du sujet/verbe ne se fait pas.

Mais cette forme se trouve dans la littérature. Un auteur contemporain qui a utilisé l´inversion est San Antonio, mais pour ceux qui le le connaissent pas, ses livres sont des polars et les parties où il abuse de l´inversion sont parodiques.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En francés, por lo general, *shaky*, la frase interrogativa se construye invirtiendo el orden del sujeto y del verbo. 
- Peut-on dire entrer sur scène?

Distinto es en el lenguaje coloquial en el que, en muchos casos, no se invierte el orden del sujeto y del verbo, cambiándose solo el tono musical -si se me permite- del verbo. Aunque gramaticalmente es incorrecto, a menudo lo usamos casi sin darnos cuenta.
- On peut dire entrer sur scène? 

No obstante, hay que reconocer que, en algunos casos, la inversión, pese a que sea correcta, suena demasiado formal -por no decir cursi- y entonces se usa el recurso perifrásico *est-ce que...*
- Est-ce que vous allez m'inviter? (en vez de: allez-vous m'inviter?)
- Est-ce qu'ils vont venir ce soir? (en vez de: vont-ils venir ce soir?) 

En ciertos casos de conjugación a la primera persona del singular del presente del indicativo, la inversión está sencillamente proscrita:
- _Cours-je?_
_- Pars-je? _
_- Prends-je?_
_- Sors-je?_
Casos en los que, por supuesto, se usa el giro *est-ce que* ya mencionado:
- Est-ce que je cours? - Est-ce que je pars? etc.
(otros casos si que están admitidos: -Dois-je? -Puis-je? -Suis-je? etc.) 

Como bien sabes, el mecanismo de inversión del sujeto y del verbo no existe en español porque el pronombre personal no es de uso obligatorio (razón por la cual, en el español escrito, se empieza la frase interrogativa con una marca de interrogación invertida (¿), para avisar de que lo que sigue es una pregunta).
- Vas a comer. (afirmación)
- ¿Vas a comer? (pregunta)

Con esto, espero abrir un debate en el que los especialistas (yo no lo soy) aporten bastante más que yo.


----------



## chics

Víctor Pérez said:


> No obstante, hay que reconocer que, en algunos casos, la inversión, pese a que sea correcta, suena demasiado formal -por no decir cursi- y entonces se usa el recurso perifrásico *est-ce que...*
> - Est-ce que vous allez m'inviter? (en vez de: allez-vous m'inviter?)
> - Est-ce qu'ils vont venir ce soir? (en vez de: vont-ils venir ce soir?)


 
Bonjour. - Buenas.

 Est-ce que quelq'un conais quels sont les cases? Merci. 
/ ¿Qué casos? ¿Cuándo es demasiado y cuándo no? Gracias.



Víctor Pérez said:


> En ciertos casos de conjugación a la primera persona del singular del presente del indicativo, la inversión está sencillamente proscrita:
> - _Cours-je?_
> _- Pars-je? _
> _- Prends-je?_
> _- Sors-je?_


 
¿Son estos cuatro los casos? ¿Hay más?
Merci encore.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Perdona, *Chics*, por este _pequeño_ retraso .

Lamento tener que decirte que no creo que exista una regla de aplicación bien definida, como tampoco creo que exista una relación de casos. Me temo que las reglas son varias y complejas, _amatemáticas._ Personalmente, a menudo echo mano a mi intuición (¡así me va! ). 

No obstante, abrigo la esperanza de que algunos de nuestros compañeros, más avezados que yo en materia de gramática, puedan exponer unas líneas conductoras.


----------



## grandluc

vous m'avez fait penser à ça, qui exprime l'incrédulité, et la surprise de façon burlesque... (ne cherchez pas l'infinitif du deuxième verbe, il n'existe pas)
qu'ouïs-je? -qu'acoustiquais-je? (


----------



## Víctor Pérez

grandluc said:


> vous m'avez fait penser à ça, qui exprime l'incrédulité, et la surprise de façon burlesque... (ne cherchez pas l'infinitif du deuxième verbe, il n'existe pas)
> qu'ouïs-je? -qu'acoustiquais-je? (


 
Qui serait même déjà mieux que _qu'entends-je? _


----------



## urben

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
J'ai trouvé, dans "Le joueur d'échecs" la phrase:
"...dussé-je n'y gagner qu'un instant de répit."

Je crois que dusse est l'imparfait de subjountif du verb devoir. 

Mais pour quoi l'accentuation?


----------



## Pohana

urben said:


> ... "...dussé-je n'y gagner qu'un instant de répit."



Il y une erreur de tape  La nouvelle graphie c'est "duss*è*-je"
Académie française :
-  Dans les inversions interrogatives, la première          personne du singulier en _e_ suivie du pronom sujet *je* porte          un accent grave : *aimè-je*, *puissè-je*, etc.


----------



## anne2012

Mais pour répondre à la question de départ, c'est simplement parce que le e de dusse est muet. L'accent facilite la prononciation de cette expression à l'oral. 
"dusse-je" sonnerait mal à l'oral.


----------



## Gévy

Pohana said:


> Il y une erreur de tape frappe  La nouvelle graphie c'est "duss*è*-je"
> Académie française :
> -  Dans les inversions interrogatives, la première          personne du singulier en _e_ suivie du pronom sujet *je* porte          un accent grave : *aimè-je*, *puissè-je*, etc.


Hola Pohana:

Hace 20 años ya, hubo una rectificación de la ortografía, como bien lo señalas. Pero ambas grafías, la de antes y la nueva, se consideran como correctas de momento. Por lo tanto no hay ningún error de tipeo. dussé-je = dussè-je

No vayamos a ser más papistas que el papa. 

La explicación de Anne2012 est correcta. Añado que es obligatorio poner el acento en ese caso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mch55

Hola, 
Lo primero: gracias una vez más por vuestras discusiones tan útiles...
Mi preguntita: 
 ¿"Le lui eussé-je raconté" es lo mismo que "si je lui avais raconté" y se traduciría: "Si le hubiera contado"?

 (la frase viene del libro "L'entreprise des Indes, de Erik Orsenna... os lo recomiendo.. ¡me encantó!)


----------



## Paquita

Para mí, sería más bien "aunque se lo hubiera..." es decir un equivalente de "même si je le lui avais raconté".

Pero sin la oración completa...


----------



## anne2012

Bonjour !
oui, c'est la même chose ! mais je rajouterais l'article "le" : "si je le lui avais raconté". La première forme est juste un langage beaucoup plus soutenu.
A bientôt


----------



## GURB

Hola
Esta forma tiene un matiz concesivo= aunque yo se lo hubiese contado...


----------



## Paquita

La phrase complète est 


> _De ce balancement Chr__istophe ne sut     jamais rien. Le lui eussé-je raconté qu’il n’aurait rien écouté et encore moins entendu. _



La valeur concessive (même si = aunque) ne fait donc aucun doute

Note de modération :
La phrase complète et l'explication du contexte sont obligatoires (norme 3)


----------



## mch55

Merci beaucoup! Mais je me demande comment avez-vous retrouvé la phrase complète dans le livre! Je l'avais bien essayé à partir de ma fiche! 

bon we!


----------



## kikiluly

me pregunto por que lleva tilde la siguiente pregunta:

eussé-je résolu ?

muchas gracias,


----------



## Gepo

kikiluly said:


> me pregunto por que lleva tilde la siguiente pregunta:
> eussé-je résolu ?


Creo que la respuesta está solo un par de posts antes del tuyo.
Saludos


----------



## kikiluly

mil gracias!


----------

